
Show HN: Universal – 600 UI cards based on simple design system - mvsch90
https://universal.forpeople.studio/
======
uikits
Hey. I purchased this some time ago on another website. Absolutely LOVE it.

You're offering this package for $69.99, but you also offer a similarly named
package for $48 on ui8.net (where I purchased). Are these the same package, or
would I have received more UI cards on the main site? Obviously, would love to
have the entire kit.

Keep up the good work!

Edit: I took a closer look. Same name, different sets. One offers 523 cards;
the other 600.

~~~
ForpeopleStudio
Hey.Thanks for purchase!

We recently updated this kit and added new blocks, as well as recent features
for Sketch, Figma, and Adobe XD.

Soon we will make an update for UI8, and you can download this update there.

~~~
ishan001
So, I can buy this feom UI8 and I will get same kit?

~~~
mvsch90
Yes, but later. The price on UI8 will also change.

